# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Small chip in new laminate benchtop

## DBR

hi, In our new kitchen the builder has managed to put a tiny (.5 by .5 by .5 of a mm) chip in our mottled grey coloured benchtop..the only reason why I notice the chip is because it is white in appearance against the charcoal speckled coloured benchtop.... 
Any ideas on how to hide this?? I wish there was a texta that would simply apply permanent colour grey/ black to this tiny dot... The indentation is not noticeable due to the gravely profile- only the colour difference ie the spot.....    Also I am not sure whether this spot is now susceptible to water damage- I stand to be corrected but surely the depth of the laminate coating is in excess of 1mm before the chipboard?  
Look forward to hearing advice,, thanks .

----------


## Random Username

Get some epoxy (even cheap $2 store epoxy) and add either some black toner from a laserprinter or black oxide from the builder's supply area of Bunnies.  Mix well, let it set, job done. 
Generally the whole thickness of laminex is waterproof - all it (and formica and so on) really is, is sheets of paper and a urea-formaldehyde resin forced together under a great big press.

----------


## DBR

> Get some epoxy (even cheap $2 store epoxy) and add either some black toner from a laserprinter or black oxide from the builder's supply area of Bunnies.  Mix well, let it set, job done. 
> Generally the whole thickness of laminex is waterproof - all it (and formica and so on) really is, is sheets of paper and a urea-formaldehyde resin forced together under a great big press.

  Cheers, thanks heaps, will do... When you say "cheap epoxy" do you mean like epoxy glue from the glue isle at Bunnings- ie the one you mix with a hardener????  
And yes I'll just get a little oxide.... Biggest challenge I think will be doing it in such a way as to not further emphasise the chip location with a drop of epoxy.. That's why I wish there was a fine texter pen that was permanent on laminate- because that would be less noticeable than epoxy..

----------


## METRIX

Get a sample pot mixed up in the same colour as the grey in the benchtop, little artist paint brush and you wont notice it.
If you have an off cut of benchtop (or sample chip) take to bunnings get them to colour match it

----------


## Random Username

> When you say "cheap epoxy" do you mean like epoxy glue from the glue isle at Bunnings- ie the one you mix with a hardener????

  Yep.

----------


## DBR

> Get a sample pot mixed up in the same colour as the grey in the benchtop, little artist paint brush and you wont notice it.
> If you have an off cut of benchtop (or sample chip) take to bunnings get them to colour match it

  Cheers, thanks for the advice,,, luckily the benchtop colour is speckled black and greys so any grey will match... 
I have acrylic art paint in the garage, do you think if I made a mix in that it would work and stay in place?

----------


## joynz

Or maybe just try a black permanent marker?

----------


## METRIX

> Cheers, thanks for the advice,,, luckily the benchtop colour is speckled black and greys so any grey will match... 
> I have acrylic art paint in the garage, do you think if I made a mix in that it would work and stay in place?

  A little tin or enamel (oil based) would e better, should last a few years

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Blah. 
get the builder to replace it!

----------


## phild01

> Blah. 
> get the builder to replace it!

  Or a discount if not significant.

----------


## DBR

> Or a discount if not significant.

  
All good,, i remembered that a year ago i purchased an oil based "paint" tester from bunnings.. yes it contains oil based black paint..  I simple dotted it over the small chip and then smudged it in.- its impossible to find the chip now.. so all fixed.. 
thanks, 
I have come to realise that if you get any trade or builder/ plumber to do a job it is almost inevitable that small chips/ scratches and issues will occur!!
I just noticed that the edge of the brand new sink is dinted upwards! far out, maybee i just need to close my eyes when i walk in..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmm.....so... 
Did the builder chip the benchtop when he installed it or when he was doing something else.?

----------


## Tools

Laminate manufacturers make a repair compound that comes in a small tube. Colorfil is the Laminex brand product. 
Tools

----------


## Marc

A picture of this damage would be very interesting.  0.5mm3 ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> A picture of this damage would be very interesting.  0.5mm3 ?

  
Hahahaha

----------

